# Sony DVD Player 5.1 channel output to Creative T6200 (5.1)



## abhishek_del (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello,

I bought a new Sony EX520 LED LCD TV (supports Full HD) and a Sony DVD Player DVP-SR660P (doesn't support full HD). I already own a 5.1 Creative Speaker System T6200. 

I want to have a 5.1 output from my TV/DVD Player so that I can make genuine use of my 5.1 Creative Speakers.

Here are the problems.
1. The TV has the following Output: 
The TV has only a Stereo Audio Output (correct me if I am wrong) which means it won't be true 5.1 sound.

The way around is to connect the TV to the DVD player which has a 5.1 output. 

*content.reviewed.com/products/10744/specs/5659/Sony-KDL-32EX520-ports-back.jpg

2. The Sony DVD player has a 5.1 channel output with 6 ports in the back which look like this.

*img829.imageshack.us/img829/497/22102011678.jpg

The Output jacks are of bigger size. The corresponding Input jacks for Creative 5.1 speakers are small 3.5 mm jacks to be put in Computer ports. Now, the Creative Speakers have wires which go into the sub-woofer. Each Rear x2 and Front x2 and Centre x1 speakers have wires (bigger size jacks, exactly similar to the output jacks on the DVD player) which go into the Sub-woofer from where 3 leads for Front, Rear and Centre/Sub come out which are 3.5 mm.

I could go on and connect the 5 speakers to the DVD player directly, but I won't be able to connect the sub-woofer to it, since it doesn't have a separate (bigger jack) input.

Please help me out with this problem.


----------



## nishanth_che (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Abhishek

The 5.1 audio output jacks in your DVD player are of RCA/composite type jack. So to connect your DVD player to your 5.1 speaker system you will need a 3.5mm to RCA/composite cable or a 3.5mm to RCA/composite cable adapter. You can get them at your local electricals or electronics shop. Just ask for a 3.5mm to RCA/ Composite jack cable.The pic below should give you an idea of how this cable looks -


  *img103.imagevenue.com/loc1195/th_932666248_rca_3.5mm_122_1195lo.jpg 
You will need to get 3 of these cables to connect the 5.1 output from your DVD player to the three 3.5mm input jacks in your 5.1 speaker. 


Hope this helps.

Nishanth


----------



## abhishek_del (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot nishanth for your reply. Sorry for acknowledging it so late. My another query is whether this would lower the sound quality if 3.5 mm to RCA cable is used and also which reputed company jack should I buy because I have heard that local quality jacks can damage your speakers/peripherals.


----------



## nishanth_che (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Abhishek,

The use of a 3.5 mm to RCA cable will not lower the sound quality if the cable if of good quality. Get some branded cable like Panasonic or some other recognized brand. You should be able to get these Panasonic cables at some local electronics store or you can get them online.

Nishanth


----------



## abhishek_del (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot Nishant. You were of immense help


----------

